# My JAO



## Pablo (Oct 13, 2008)

After reading this forum, I had to jump in and try the Ancient Orange mead recipe. It's fermenting away right now. I'll post a picture.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Oct 13, 2008)

Graet!! We likes pictures.







Upload Picture Instructions


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 2008)

1 gallon of mead to be.






It's bubbling away!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking good Pablo!


----------



## Pablo (Dec 8, 2008)

My mead was nice and clear. I was thinking of moving it off to another bottle and drinking some. I touched the bottle and it stirred up the sediment. Grrr. I'll have to wait for it to clear again.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate when that happens, let it sit longer and it will compact so it wont be so easily disturbed.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks good pablo..put it a nice dark corner and forget about it for a while


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks Great
I have always seen this made in one gallon batches. can this be madein a 6 gallon batch? ($$$?)


----------



## gaudet (Dec 9, 2008)

no reason it couldn't be


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 9, 2008)

If it is good, 6 gallons will not last long. If it is bad I will just give it to the people that I am trying to wean off my supply.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 9, 2008)

Rocky Top said:


> If it is good, 6 gallons will not last long. If it is bad I will just give it to the people that I am trying to wean off my supply.



I started a gallon of it on 11-15 last month. Its still chugging away slowly in the closet. 6 days more and it'll be 1 month since I pitched yeast. Really looking forward to trying this one in Jan or Feb cause if its good, I'll make a 5 banger or maybe even 6 if I can get the honey.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 30, 2008)

I siphoned off my batch to another bottle. How long do I let this age? I tried some last night. It was OK. I have this in the beer cooler at 35 degrees. Should it be drank cold or room temperature? My wife said it might taste better warmed.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 31, 2008)

According to the recipe its a quick drinker. I suppose you could age it as long as you wanted to. It would probably only get better with some age. Smurfe made some but used kumquats instead of oranges, he might tell you how long he let his age.


----------



## montyfox (Jan 7, 2009)

I made my first batch about a year ago and tasted some then and opened a bottle last week. It does get better with age. I'm definately going to make a 6 gallon batch of this as 1 gallon just isn't enough.




I brought about a case of various wines that I have made to my mother-in-laws over Christmas for everyone to try. The JAO was a BIG hit. It certainly didn't last long.


----------

